# Venison summer sausage and snack sticks



## moresmoke (Jan 15, 2018)

Mes 30 full summer sausage and snack sticks, hickory wood, doing 130 temp start and bumping 10 degrees every hour.


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2018)

Thats a nice load of Sausages
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 15, 2018)

More, looking good !


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 15, 2018)

Looking good


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks great so far!
Nice to see a full smoker!
Al


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks good, but it looks like you need to upgrade to a larger smoker. ;)


----------



## moresmoke (Jan 16, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> Looks good, but it looks like you need to upgrade to a larger smoker. ;)


Indeed


----------



## jslay (Jan 21, 2018)

Looks really good!

The last batch that I made, I did 10 lbs of venison summer sausage, and 10 of pepper jack venison salami.  Both turned out pretty good.  Got lots of compliments at work anyway.


----------

